# GFCI exception



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

subelect said:


> Is there ever a legal exception to having a GFCI protecting an outdoor 110 volt receptacle so that I can use a non-GFCI Weather-resist. duplex instead?
> 
> Two problems have come up recently that make me ask this question.
> 1. Our local liquor store has a portable trailer with a 110 volt beer cooler on the trailer. I had wired the new building with a GFCI on an individual branch ckt specifically for this purpose.
> ...


210.8

(B) Other Than Dwelling Units. All 125-volt, singlephase,
15- and 20-ampere receptacles installed in the locations
specified in 210.8(B)(1) through (8) shall have
ground-fault circuit-interrupter protection for personnel.
(1) Bathrooms
(2) Kitchens
(3) Rooftops
(4) Outdoors
Exception No. 1 to (3) and (4): Receptacles that are not
readily accessible and are supplied by a branch circuit
dedicated to electric snow-melting, deicing, or pipeline and
vessel heating equipment shall be permitted to be installed
in accordance with 426.28 or 427.22, as applicable.
Exception No. 2 to (4): In industrial establishments only,
where the conditions of maintenance and supervision ensure
that only qualified personnel are involved, an assured
equipment grounding conductor program as specified in
590.6(B)(2) shall be permitted for only those receptacle
outlets used to supply equipment that would create a
greater hazard if power is interrupted or having a design
that is not compatible with GFCI protection.
(5) Sinks — where receptacles are installed within 1.8 m
(6 ft) of the outside edge of the sink.
Exception No. 1 to (5): In industrial laboratories, receptacles
used to supply equipment where removal of power
would introduce a greater hazard shall be permitted to be
installed without GFCI protection.
Exception No. 2 to (5): For receptacles located in patient
bed locations of general care or critical care areas of
health care facilities other than those covered under
210.8(B)(1), GFCI protection shall not be required.
(6) Indoor wet locations
(7) Locker rooms with associated showering facilities
(8) Garages, service bays, and similar areas where electrical
diagnostic equipment, electrical hand tools, or portable
lighting equipment are to be used
(C) Boat Hoists. GFCI protection shall be provided for
outlets not exceeding 240 volts that supply boat hoists installed
in dwelling unit locations.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

subelect said:


> 1....


Did you check the cooler or have it checked out? It's most likely the issue and needs to be repaired or replaced. The GFCI tripping is saying you have a problem. 



subelect said:


> 2.....


A fence charger should be just fine on a GFCI. Every one I have ever installed (that wasn't solar) is and worked fine.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

The exceptions to 210.8 are pretty easy to find.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Did you check the cooler or have it checked out? It's most likely the issue and needs to be repaired or replaced. The GFCI tripping is saying you have a problem.



Ding, ding, ding, ding ........ we have a winner. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Ding, ding, ding, ding ........ we have a winner. :thumbsup:


I'd say I run into at least 1 issue a week, on average, where someone thinks the solution is for us to remove the GFCI. 

That's never the solution. :laughing:


----------



## subelect (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks for your input.
Rick


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> I'd say I run into at least 1 issue a week, on average, where someone thinks the solution is for us to remove the GFCI.
> .........


My response to this is, "Well, if the brakes on your car start leaking, do you just remove the braking system altogether?"


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

480sparky said:


> My response to this is, "Well, if the brakes on your car start leaking, do you just remove the braking system altogether?"


C'mon 480 we all know your car does not have a hydraulic brake system.....


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> C'mon 480 we all know your car does not have a hydraulic brake system.....



That's Pebble's car. This one is mine:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

subelect said:


> Is there ever a legal exception to having a GFCI protecting an outdoor 110 volt receptacle so that I can use a non-GFCI Weather-resist. duplex instead?
> 
> Two problems have come up recently that make me ask this question.
> 1. Our local liquor store has a portable trailer with a 110 volt beer cooler on the trailer. I had wired the new building with a GFCI on an individual branch ckt specifically for this purpose.
> ...


We installed at least 10 gfi's specifically for fence chargers last year, with no issue whatsoever.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

Portable trucks commonly have the ground and neutral bonded together. Fix the truck wiring and you'll be fine


----------



## jhall.sparky (Jun 14, 2011)

Jlarson said:


> Did you check the cooler or have it checked out? It's most likely the issue and needs to be repaired or replaced. The GFCI tripping is saying you have a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> A fence charger should be just fine on a GFCI. Every one I have ever installed (that wasn't solar) is and worked fine.


i would check by unplugging/unwiring the cooler/s and test each capacitor then the thermostat/s if its line voltage!:thumbsup:


----------



## stars13bars2 (Jun 1, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> I'd say I run into at least 1 issue a week, on average, where someone thinks the solution is for us to remove the GFCI.
> 
> That's never the solution. :laughing:


It's that or they want you to replace that weak breaker. :whistling2:


----------



## kurtbelyeu (Jun 18, 2017)

subelect said:


> Is there ever a legal exception to having a GFCI protecting an outdoor 110 volt receptacle so that I can use a non-GFCI Weather-resist. duplex instead?
> 
> Two problems have come up recently that make me ask this question.
> 1. Our local liquor store has a portable trailer with a 110 volt beer cooler on the trailer. I had wired the new building with a GFCI on an individual branch ckt specifically for this purpose.
> ...


----------

